# To Drew and Dusty



## Loki (Apr 17, 2007)

How is my new buddy Lily doing? Is she reallyas cute as I've heard? Mom says she's soooooooooooooooooooooooooopretty, but Mom and I have different taste.:? She liked herex-boyfriend and I didn't. I peed on his lap! Now she doesn't like himeither because he's a ch...ch.....cheerleader? No that can't beright...A CHEATER! Yes that's it. Anyway, she promised to listen to meabout people from now on. 



I can't wait to meet Lily! It's just a couple of weeks away!



loki


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Loki! This is Drew 'causeDusty is snoozing. Mama's been so busy she hasn't really had much timefor photos or anything and I've had to sneaks to get anything done onthe computer. 

I putz a bug in her about taking photos of Lily for you and she did it! She even took some videos too.

But here' the thing....Lily is even more shy right now than Dusty is.Mama joked to dad that she almost has the personality of a flemishgiant...she's so low key. I think part of that comes from living withour mama still.....once she gets to move out - she'll figure out whatshe wants to be like.

She was snoozing tonight when breeder mama woke her up to take somephotos...and do the videos. On top of that - she'd never been on thegrooming table before - so put a sleepy bunny someplace where she'snever been and you're not gonna see binkies - not like I do anyway. Icouldst binky anywheres...

So here are the photos...





























and here's some videos...I told breeder mama that she might want to bequiet during some of the videos so that Lily isn't quite so scaredsince she's not been there before...










So there she is...I think Dusty may write more tomorrow but he's snoozing right now..

Drew


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun (Apr 19, 2007)

*This is Dusty. Drew was in such a hurry to post that he didn't post THIS video which was uuploading...





*


----------



## Loki (Apr 19, 2007)

Gosh! She sure is pretty! :inlove: Thanks Drew and Dusty's breeder mom!



loki


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun (Apr 20, 2007)

Dear Loki,

This is Drew. I thought I'd take a moment to tell you about Lily.

First of all, she's really cute. She was all sorta sleeks like me but then suddenly she went "poof" into a fuzzy thing....

She loves fruit loops (we all do) and she likes oatmeal. Hay is good too.

She and I used to snooze together in the nestbox and breeder mama wouldoften find us side by side but then once our eyes opened. she startedhanging out more with Mopsy.

I'd try to get in the food bowl to guard it and she'd tell me to getout but she wouldn't push me out like some of the others did. Shealways respected mys authority to guard the food. 

I think she was our mama's favorite 'cause it seems like she always gotthe best milk...but Dusty said I was mama's favorite 'cause I alwaysgot my own way.

I miss her....sometimes she'd be just sitting and then allof a sudden -poof - she's did a jump up in air and then sat back down. She said itwas 'cause shes just happy to be a bunny.

I think you'll like her a lot. She's a good friend. I miss hersometimes and my first night without her I cried a bit till Dusty toldme I was being silly. But she always was so nice to me.

I think she'll be happy at your place and I'll get to watch her pictures.

Oh - and she likes the name Lily a whole lot better than Dot which was my nickname for her once my eyes opened...

Drew


----------



## Loki (Apr 24, 2007)

Jeez, Drew! Thanks for telling me more aboutLily. Mom has the day marked for when she's gonna come home to us. Iget to watch her X every day out. It's sooooo close! I'm sure she'sgoing to miss you guys a lot but Mom and I will be extra extra nice toher. Mom already got her a towel and a stuffy for her cage till she canlive with me! I'll nag Mom so she'll take tons of pictures of her foreveryone on the forum!


loki


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun (Apr 25, 2007)

This is Mopsy. Breeder mama didn't get the photos done yesterday and she may do them tonight if she can. 

But she's been telling Lily all about Loki and been trying to tell Lily her name whenever she sees her. 

I think Lily is excited.....and I'm gonna ask breeder mama to consider doing another video of her if she can..

Mopsy

Hey - this is Drew....Lily is really cute and she'sgonna be so happy. She doesn't like to sneaks like I do - and she'ssorta shy. 

But she was telling us that once she's away from mama - she's gonna have lots of fun and be less shy.

I told her people like lovey bunnies - even though I'm not one.

Drew


----------



## Loki (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey Mopsy! Hey Drew!

I understand. Your breeder momma's been leaking right? It's hard to seewhen you's leaking my momma said. I hope your breeder momma feelsbetter soon. Do some binkies for her. Momma always feels better when Ibinkies! I also let momma cuddles me even though I don't like it andshe get's me wet with the leaks. I's glad Lily likes me!:blushan: Ithink I'm going to like her too. Momma has our meeting place allplanned. She said it was somewhere....neutral? So's I don't get mad,but I wont. I's a chilled out bunny. :thumbup


Feel better breeder momma!

t.


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 27, 2007)

Dear Loki,

This is The BunFather. Mom has been really busy lately - but I've keptmy ears up and heard her talking about all the things she needed to do.I remembered that one thing she kept talking about was, "get photos ofLily".

You know how it is with humans...sometimes you just have to nag them a bit?

Well, I got mama to take photos of Lily AND her mother Ohana. I don'tknow what it is about humans...it seems important to them to know allthe things about a rabbit - including who their parents are, etc.

So Mama obliged and took photos and videos of Ohana too.

I haven't yet been able to figure out how to upload the videos - Ithink I need to use some special buttons and it takes a bit longer - soI'm going to go do that but leave you these pictures to look at.

Lily is really pretty. I think you'll like her. She's pretty shy and Ihonestly think it would've been nice to have her for my harem as she'svery even tempered (unlike Miss Bea). 

But I also know that I can't keep all the nice girls and I have to letthem have homes of their own. So I let mom find them homes and don'tcomplain too much.

Lily does have a lot of fur right now but I have noticed that some ofthe really fuzzy girls become the prettiest ones once their hair shedsout a bit. She might want some extra grooming from you andfrom your mama for a bit.







































The BunFather
(off to figure out how to upload the video too...)


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 27, 2007)

Loki,

Here si the video....hope you like it.






I'm glad Lily is staying in Texas. You know the motto "Don't mess with Texan bunnies!"

The BunFather


----------



## Loki (Apr 27, 2007)

Omg!! Now I know where Lily gets her good lucks. Ohana is very pretty! It's almost time. I'm so excited. Momma is too. 


loki


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 29, 2007)

YAY...just a few more days...are you excited??


----------



## Loki (May 1, 2007)

IT'S ALMOST TIME! IT'S ALMOST TIME! IT'S ALMOST TIME!



loki


----------



## maherwoman (May 1, 2007)

What day are you getting her? (My family calls me Forgetful Jones for a reason, hehe!!)


----------



## Loki (May 1, 2007)

*
THURSDAY! Yay! Less than 48 hrs away!

loki


maherwoman wrote: *


> What day are you gettingher? (My family calls me Forgetful Jones for a reason, hehe!!)


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun (May 2, 2007)

Loki,

This is Drew....and Dusty.....and Bun Bun (I got tired of the name Mopsy).

Lily is SOOO pretty.....

She's going to be prettier later today too...'cause breeder mama is gonna brush her up.

She's all excited too 'cause she's going to get to ridein a car with her mama all the way to where you are - or something likethat.

Yeah. She wuz a bit nervous but then mama told hershe'd ride along in the same carrier hole so she wouldn't be sonervous....

Yeah - our Mama is moving too - she's going to Tennesee to live I think. But she gets to ride with Lily.

Anyway, with all the excitement going on - we wanted to let you knowthat Lily is going to be excited too.....but she's still pretty shy sowe didn't think she'd be wiling to get on here and type.

Hope you like our sister! She's one of my favorite rabbits...

She's pretty...and she's soft...and she's nice...and she's sweet..

That's not what you told her when we lived with her. 

I appreciates her more - and I can't sneaks in to see her - but I sent her messages through the other rabbits.

Bye Loki!
Bye Loki!
Bye Loki! (sneaksing off to find more things to write about)


----------



## Loki (May 7, 2007)

Hey Drew, Dusty, and Bun Bun, 

Well ......... Lily got here and well.......She's cute and allbut........Momma pays a lot of attention to her. :X She says "Lilyyou're so cute. You're so pretty." But it's "Loki be nice. Play nice.Stop it!" to me. It's not fair! Lily was really mean to me the firstday. She thumped in my face! Momma says she has some "tude". I thinkthat means she's MEAN! She's nice when Mom is watching though. SHe'ssneaky! Every day she gets nicer to me so I think she might be myfriend some day. 


loki


----------

